# E-Sys does not start



## ben1984 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hy guys,

my name is Benedikt and i´m from Germany and driving a BMW F11 LCI 525d 

Today i´ve downloaded E-Sys 3.26.1 with PSDZ data 59.4

If i start it the normal way everything works fine -> ok i know that i have the trimmed CAFDs and so i´ve downloaded the premium launcher V 2.6.2 124.

Installed the launcher, choose the location where the *.ext file should be saved. Entered password twice, marked my model F011 and pressed "launch". so far so good.

5 seconds later E-Sys is going to start. At the point "creating log file" within the starting image nothing happens any more. The starting picture is gone and nothing appears any more.

No error message -> nothing.

Has someone of you guys any idea?

Thank for your help

best regards,
Benedikt


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Which windows are you using? Did you make sure you have latest .NET Framework installed and are not running any third party antiviruses or firewalls?


----------



## ben1984 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hey,

I'm using Win 10 64 bit.

I guess i'm using a valid net Framework. Which one is needed?

I just use the avaria anti Virus..

And for testing i've also disabled avaria.

And i've tried to start the launcher with Win 8 mode 

Br 
Benedikt


----------



## ben1984 (Dec 9, 2016)

Do i have to Do the normal esys installation?

Currently i ve changed changed a bat file and added a jar file. But Not the tokenmaster.jar

Maybe thats the reason why the launcher cant start esys ???

Or am i wrong with my assumption?

Br


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ben1984 said:


> Do i have to Do the normal esys installation?
> 
> Currently i ve changed changed a bat file and added a jar file. But Not the tokenmaster.jar
> 
> ...


PM sent. Delete all you have and start over. You must use E-Sys Launcher with normal E-Sys install, as in no patched .jar / .bat files


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ben1984 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm using Win 10 64 bit.
> 
> ...


.NET Framework 4.5.2 (or greater) is now required due to new features added.

It will work with Windows 7-10, you do not need to run in compatibility mode.


----------



## ben1984 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi,

thx for you help.

i deleted everything and installed again. -> its working now.

THX

br,
Benedikt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ben1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thx for you help.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## allanasi60 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello think i have same problem.

ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.8.1_Build_155

E-Sys_Setup-3.30.1-49938

windows 10 1909 OS Build 18363.535

E-sys launcer i installed correclty , and its starting to load E-sys , but not only the E-sys showing , and then closing notginh happend.
when i start E-sys without Launcer no problems.

I have same combo in my old laptop and its working good.

Sorry my bad english 

Allan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

allanasi60 said:


> Hello think i have same problem.
> 
> ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.8.1_Build_155
> 
> ...


Did you attempt at some time to change System Date back in order to rearm Launcher Premium after it's Token expired?


----------



## allanasi60 (Jan 6, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you attempt at some time to change System Date back in order to rearm Launcher Premium after it's Token expired?


Hi, haven't changed the time of launcher .

old laptop with windows 8 in there i didn't have to change time and everything works perfectly.

If I change the date in windows 10 then it throws in advance "date incorrect or date manipuation detected " Launcer pro writing this

i want all program in new laptop


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

allanasi60 said:


> Hi, haven't changed the time of launcher .
> 
> old laptop with windows 8 in there i didn't have to change time and everything works perfectly.
> 
> ...


Once you change System Date, Launcher has built in Date Manipulation protection, and it wont run. Only solution I have seen that works is a fresh install of Windows.


----------



## allanasi60 (Jan 6, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Once you change System Date, Launcher has built in Date Manipulation protection, and it wont run. Only solution I have seen that works is a fresh install of Windows.


Now i find ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.8.2_Build_162
launcer writing Username BFU_XoDe valid until tuesday 21.april 2020 , i click launch now , startinh loading E-sys 3.30 .... and close again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

allanasi60 said:


> Now i find ESysLauncherPROSetup_2.8.2_Build_162
> launcer writing Username BFU_XoDe valid until tuesday 21.april 2020 , i click launch now , startinh loading E-sys 3.30 .... and close again


It will not work once you manipulate system date, even if you chnage date back. Get Launcher PRO 3.x or E-SysX.


----------



## alien2108 (Apr 26, 2018)

I have same issue on Win 10 1909. Downloaded the official version PRO 2.8.2 with token from TokenMaster and it just quits with "an error occured while trying to start E-Sys....". Running E-Sys directly works without problem.

Clean Win 10 Pro x64, no date manipulations....


----------



## mnrmurilo (Jul 22, 2020)

Im having the same situation here, however im running on a vm machine, have already installed on windows 10 and 7... none of them have worked with esys launcher pro 2.8.2


----------

